# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  زواج عسكري من الجيش من وافده؟ممكن استفسار بسيط

## misslulu

مرحبا ربيعتي وافدة خاطبها مواطن يشتغل في الجيش 
هم يدرون ممنوع بس هو بيستقيل عقب ما يخلص جامعته عشان يتزوجون
سؤالي الحين ادا استقال من الجيش شهادتة الجامعية يستوي يستخدمها عشان يشتغل؟ولا بيحرموه منها؟ولا مايخصا؟لان الجيش هم الي اختارو الجامعه الي بيدرس فيها في بريطانيا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## أم خليفة11

اختي بالنسبة للشهادة ما اعتقد بيحرمونه منها ! لنه هاي شهادة يحصل عليها بعد دراسة طبعا .!

لكن ليش يستقيل من دوامه ؟؟

ما يقدر يتزوج وهو على رأس عمله ؟؟

----------


## ماحد شراتي

اللي سمعته انه لازم ياخذ مواقفه من الجهات المختصة وإذا تمت الموافقه ما يحتاج انه يقدم استقالته

----------


## dxbaii

للرفع

----------


## قصر الحب

الله اعلم

----------


## سرمديه القمر

اللي اعرفه يوم الجيش يعطي منحة للتعليم يوقعونهم على ورقة انه يخدم الجيش اقل شي 15 سنه !

واذا يبي يستقيل لازم يدفع لهم كل اللي دفعوا له .. بس خل الريال يسأل ويتأكد احسن

----------


## Om-Gala

> اللي اعرفه يوم الجيش يعطي منحة للتعليم يوقعونهم على ورقة انه يخدم الجيش اقل شي 15 سنه !
> 
> واذا يبي يستقيل لازم يدفع لهم كل اللي دفعوا له .. بس خل الريال يسأل ويتأكد احسن


هذا اللي اعرفه

----------


## مربوشة

لا مستحيل يوافقون لانه يوم يداومون في الجيش يوقعونهم على تعهد انه يتزوجون مواطنات
واذا تزوج وافده يتفنش هالشي معروف 
واخو ربيعتي كان يداوم فالجيش ودرس ف بريطانيا بعد ويوم تزوج وافده فنشوه والحين يداوم ف مكان حكومي وراتبه ضعيف .. واظن الشهاده ما تنحسب مادري كيف لانه اعرف وايدين تفنشوا وتلعوزوا لين حصلوا شغل ثاني

----------


## جرح المودة

شوفي حبيبتي يوافقون عليه اذا كانت البنت من اهله وشرط من مجلس التعاون 
واذا وافده ولا تقربله ما يوافقون 
والشهاده يقدر يشتغل فيها اي مكان ماشي مانع اذا فنش من الجيش
والافضل يسال دوامه 
والله يفرجها

----------


## misslulu

اوكي احين هو يبي يستقيل المشكله هي انه لازم يدفعلم بيزات حق الداراسة ولا لا؟
مشكورات

----------


## munamoor

> اوكي احين هو يبي يستقيل المشكله هي انه لازم يدفعلم بيزات حق الداراسة ولا لا؟
> مشكورات



*هي اختي على ما اعتقد راح يدفع لهم او انه يخدم 
لمده لا تقل عن ٥ سنوات لين ما يرد الفلوس خله 
يتأكد و بعدين الي يخدم بالجيش يخدم لمده 
لا تقل عن ١٥ سنة و اذا اقل راح يخسر نهاية خدمته 


بس الي اعرفه انه يقدر يحصل على موافقة من الجيش*

----------


## ام مصطفى..

لرفع ع ع ع

----------


## أم شهد86

انا اللي اعرفه انه اذا في واحد فالجيش ويبغي يتزوج وحده وافده يقدم طلب وعقب يسسوله مقابله وحتى لو رفضوا يرجع يقدم الطلب مرة ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه ويعطيهم تبريراته وانه متمسك فيها ويبغي يتزوجها ويقولهم وجهه نظره واذا هم اقتنعوا يوافقون عليه بس حرام يقدم استقالته خليه يشد حيله واذا كانت البنت من اهله ووافده بيوافقون بسرعه لانها من اهله بس اذا مب من اهله مثل ماقلتلك خليه يشد حيله ويقدم الطلب اكثر من مرة والله يوفقهم ان شاءالله

----------


## نوارةUAE

لااازم يدفع كل المبلغ اللي صرفه عليه الجيش من اول ما بدا يدرس على حسابهم .....
و القانون في هالشي واضح و صريح ...
وطبعا زواج العسكري من وافده مرفوض في قوانين الجيش و ذلك لحساسية وضعه و عمله ....
اتمنى لج و له التوفيق

----------


## طموح دبا

ليش يستقيل؟؟؟؟

الحب ماياكل عيش ،، والمواطنات ما شاء الله تارسات البلاد

----------


## cute uae

> ليش يستقيل؟؟؟؟
> 
> الحب ماياكل عيش ،، والمواطنات ما شاء الله تارسات البلاد


نفس الرأي 
ً السموحة

----------


## تاجرة1

يستقيل عشان وافدة ياكثرهن مواطنات وحلوات ماشالله

----------


## Ms anime

لو تزوجها الوظيفه والشهاده بتروح عليه عنده استعداد يترك كل شي عسب وحده وافده ؟ ما فكر كيف راح يعيش ؟ الافضل ياخذ بنت بلاده و لا يهدم مسقبله

----------


## RoyalDeser

> لو تزوجها الوظيفه والشهاده بتروح عليه عنده استعداد يترك كل شي عسب وحده وافده ؟ ما فكر كيف راح يعيش ؟ الافضل ياخذ بنت بلاده و لا يهدم مسقبله


معااج
صدق مالت عليه

لوماخذ مواطنة مابيضحي هالكثر اطن

----------


## عيمانيه

اللي أعرفه أنه هو يوم يدرس يوقع على تعهد أنه يشتغل عندهم خمس سنوات

اذا استقال بيخلونه يدفع كل البيزات اللي صرفوها عليه سواءاً دراسه أو راتب

----------


## mini_bunny

اذا كان يدرس عحساب الجيش ما بيخلونه يستقيل ويكون تابع لهم اما زواج من وافده ممنوع

----------


## بنت عقيد

خله يقدم طلب لانه ممكن يوافقون له اهم شئ يقدم طلب قبل لا يستقل و إذا ماجه مواقفه ذكي ساعه يستقيل. و الغالب صعب يعطو موافقة على حسب رتبته

----------


## أم راشد العين

بالتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## العوايل

> اللي سمعته انه لازم ياخذ مواقفه من الجهات المختصة وإذا تمت الموافقه ما يحتاج انه يقدم استقالته

----------


## ليندااااا

بالتوفيق

----------


## remalfala39

> شوفي حبيبتي يوافقون عليه اذا كانت البنت من اهله وشرط من مجلس التعاون 
> واذا وافده ولا تقربله ما يوافقون 
> والشهاده يقدر يشتغل فيها اي مكان ماشي مانع اذا فنش من الجيش
> والافضل يسال دوامه 
> والله يفرجها


نفس الشي
اللي اعرفة شهادتة تعتمد من اي جامعة خذها يمكن من جامعة او تخصص ما بيفيده الا الجيش فبالتالي حتى لو قدمها مكان ثاني ماراح يقبولها

الله المستعان

----------


## صهاريج

ربنا يتمم له على خير ويجمعه بمن يحب
باين انه متمسك فيها وأكيد هي تستحق . 

مو متأكدة لكن بستفسر وبردلك إن شاءالله

----------


## Ch3nel

لو سمحتو كلنا عيال ادم و حوا و مب معناته ان نحن مواطنات نقلل شان باجي الجنسيات العربية او الغير عربية ، خليكم راقيات بالردود ..

----------


## munamoor

> معااج
> صدق مالت عليه
> لوماخذ مواطنة مابيضحي هالكثر اطن


*ياليت ترتقي بالردود شوي 
شو مالت عليه 
الامر راجع له اختي 
هي حبت تسال و بس 
*

----------


## omzayed2010

> لو سمحتو كلنا عيال ادم و حوا و مب معناته ان نحن مواطنات نقلل شان باجي الجنسيات العربية او الغير عربية ، خليكم راقيات بالردود ..


تسلم الايادي البيضاء على الرد مثل قلبج وعقلج الله يكملنا بعقولنا 
ترى في مواطنات امهاتهم وافدات وفي مواطنين امهاتهم وافدات كلنا عيال ادم وحواء

----------


## ام رشوودي

لازم موافقة امنية من الجيش ولا مافي ملجة

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

>> حبيبتي الي ستقيل من الجيش صعععععععععععععب يحصل وظيفه .. والله .. يعني اخوي تم 2 لين ما توضف و اخوي 2 موووووول ما محصل .. بس يمكن ضروف .. ليش يستقيل عشان زواج .. وهي كم بتم تترياه لين ما يخلص ويستقيل و يشتغل .. احس السالفه مو راكبه ..

----------


## المغتربة

اختي فديتج

1- الجامعة اللي درس فيها هاي معترفة من قبل الجيش فقط 
يعني لو قدم مكان ثاني غير معترف فيها ابدا الا ف الجيش
لان عندي اخوي هناك و قال لي ها الرمسة بالضبط 

2- ممكن يقدم كتاب لمكان عمله ما ادري
ممكن يسمحون له بالمحاولة و بالركيض ف دوامه و الديوان

----------


## سامية22

بالتوفيق

----------


## الكل خذلني

حبيبتي اللي اعرفه راح يرجع كل فلس خسروا عليه لانه بيكون موقع علي ورقه خدمه للجيش
بس خليه يتاكد لانه كل فتره يغيرووون قوانينهم 

وليش يستقيل ياخذ موافقه من الجيش 

والله الميسر

----------


## قارورة العسل

الله المعين ربي يسر لهم ان شاء الله

----------


## صنعاء87

> لو سمحتو كلنا عيال ادم و حوا و مب معناته ان نحن مواطنات نقلل شان باجي الجنسيات العربية او الغير عربية ، خليكم راقيات بالردود ..


صح لسانج على الرد 

(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ.)

وهذه الايه هي رد على كل واحده تقول ليش ماخذ وافده 

المهم الله يوووفقهم وكله قسمه ونصيب وان شااء الله تتيسر الامر

----------


## درب الوله

حبيبتي الموضوع مب موضوع مواطنه ووافده.. بس الوضع انه هو يحبها و عشان جيه مب قادر ياخذ قرارات سليمه في حياته.. لانه كل اللي يشوفه الحين هو انه يحبها ويباها و مستعد يسوي اي شي ..
بس لو يفكر فيها ويحسبها عدل.. بيشوف انه الموضوع ما يستاهل انه يستقيل من دوامه و يلعوز نفسه.. وهو الحين اكيد ما بيفكر بهالشي بس بعدين جدام بيندم..

ما شالله البنات وايدات واللي خلقها خق الف غيرها بس للاسف حزه الحب ننعمي وما نشوف عدل.. وهذا مستقبله يعني ما فيه لعبان..

والله المسهل

----------


## دلوعة21

دامه مقتنع فيهاا فالله يوفقه ان كان بعمله بالجيش او غيره 
اهم شي النواياا .
وربي يوفقهااا بهالريل الي بيخسر عمله منشانهاا .. ريااال والنعم فييه ماهمته البيزات والاشياء الثانيه الي يتكلمون فيها البنات ..

----------


## ماسه حساسه

سالفة بصراحة  :24:  الحين هو يباها شو يسوي يعني

----------


## عيمانيه

أنا رديت عالموضوع و عندي رد ثاني

هل ممكن أنه أنا استغنى عن خدمة بلادي و هذا الشرف الكبير

بس لإني بعرس !!!!!

----------


## ماسة ورد

السلام عليكم
و الله اني وافدة و اشوف ان قراره عاطفي جداااا

و الله اعلم

----------


## أنيقة الذوق

أنا أعرف وحده صار لها نفس هالموقف 

الموضوع يحتاج له موافقه أمنيه من الدوام والديوان عسبت يقدر ياخذها ولأنهم ما يوافقون على أي حد على حسب دوامه والمجال اللي يداوم فيه وغير هذا لو كان يدرس على حساب الجيش بيلزمونه يدفع كل اللي صرفوه عليه خلال هالفتره إذا ظهر من الدوام قبل ما يكمل المده المحدده 

ربي يوفقها ربيعتج بس خليها تاخذ كل احتياطاتها قبل لا يقبلون على أي شي ويدرسون الموضوع وربي يسهل ان شاء الله

----------


## الغــ_ــلا

ممنوع ما يصير بس يقدر ياخذ من مجلس التعاون

----------


## الأميرة فلة

ياليت تخبرونا شو صار بموضوع ربيعتج 
لأنه يشبه موضوع ربيعتي 
الله ييسرلها

----------


## Eleena

اختي إحنا عنا في الأردن الي يكون بالجيش ويريد يتزوج أجنبية غير أردنية لازم يجيب موافقة أمنية ع الزواج واذا بده يستقيل لازم يدفع غرامه مالية بدل الدراسة كم بتكلفة الدراسة ع حسابه بيدفع وفوقهن سجن ثلث شهور وعلى ما أظن انه هاي التعليمات مطبقة هون بالإمارات نفس الشي هيك متذكر أني درست هالشي بالجامعة بس خله يسال ويتاكد

----------


## Eleena

> يستقيل عشان وافدة ياكثرهن مواطنات وحلوات ماشالله


اختي كل الناس خير وبركه إحنا ما بنقول مواطن ووافد لانا كلنا مسلمين الرب واحد والدين واحد ولو انتي مكانه ما بتقولين هيك ولو انتي ببلد غير بلدك ما بتحبي تتفرقي عن حدا لانه في ظروف بتخلي الواحد يتغرب ويبتعد عن وطنه والسموحة اختي

----------


## um YaSs

مينون ها يداوم فالجيش ويستقيل عشان وافده

خل يستهدا بالله ويتم في شغله ويروح ياخذ بنت بلاده 

الناس احين يدورون الشغل وهو يبا يطلع والله حاله

----------


## supeer girl

الحين الي عرفته انه الي يستقيل من الجيش صعب يحصل وظيفه 

انزين لو هو يحبها مافكر كيف بيصرف عليها ؟؟

وهي موافقه انها تعيش ويا ريل بدون وظيفه مادري ل كم سنه ؟؟ 

انزين كيف بتعيشون يعني ،، احس سالفتكم ماتركب يعني يا يتم بشغله ومايتزوج الوافده 

او انه يستقيل ويشرشح عمره ويشرشح بنت الناس وياه 

اثنينهم المفروض يفكروون عدل الزواج عمر ومسوليه مب بس يوم ويومين او تسليه 

احسهم مراهقين .. او انه الولد قراراته سريعه ويحب يسوي الي براسه وبس 

لانه فالبدايه قلتي لو بيستقيل الولد ... وبعدين قلتي خلاص هو ناوي يستقيل !!

مسرررع ما خذا القرار !!


انا اقول خليهم يفكرون عدل علشان لايندمون عقب

----------


## Rose.Style

انا اللي اعرفه ان اللي يدرسونه منحه للتعليم اجباري يخدم الجهه 5 سنين عالاقل

----------


## ملاآك قلبكـ،،

الحين 
يودر خدمة بلاده عشان وافده !!!!!

البلاد اللي رزته وعزته وصرفت عليه 
يودر حمايتها عشان وافده !!!!

مافيه خير لبلاده ولا يستاهل 


ويوم بيتشرشح وبيتبهدل ومابيحصل شغل 
بيصطلب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يغلق لعدم متابعة صاحبة الموضوع

----------

